# Partners and Chis?



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey ladies (and gents) 

I've not got my Chi yet, we're picking him up next weekend however I'm slightly worried about my partner.

He's a cat person. He's not a huge fan of dogs but I am a dog person and he's always known that at some point I want to get our own dog. I have always had dogs, so it has never even been a debatable question!

When I went to view our little boy, my partner couldnt come with me due to a last minute work call out, but I fell in love with Winston immediately and seeing as my partner has told me he will be my dog, he will not walk him, he will be completely my responsibility, etc, I decided he was the one we would be getting.

I know my partner has not seen him so has not had a chance to form any type of bond, but he is just not as excited about getting him as I am. He knows nothing about having a puppy, and I'm sure when I talk to him about the do's and dont's it goes in one ear and out the other! He asked me today if we could go to a friends gathering next weekend and bring Winston. Of course I said no way, he wont have been vaccinated for one, and for another, on the day we bring him home, the last thing I want to do is scare him and take him around crowds of people. I love him to bits but he seems to have no common sense regarding puppies  I know everyone has to start somewhere, and learns as they go, but the last thing I want is a "its me or the dog" scenario and I want him to bond with Winston so that Winston wont get all protective and jealous over me whenever my partner is around. 

Has anyone else had partners like this? I'm 99% sure that once he see's our boy, he'll fall in love just like I did.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Congrats on your new pup!! I agree that once he sees the new baby, he'll fall in love since he seems to have a love for cats. Your partners scent will be all over the home, so your pup will be familiar with your partners scent. I think things will turn out just fine. Give it time. You are very smart & right not to take your pup around crowds of people until he gets vaccinated & settled in. Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'd wait until he sees the puppy before worrying too much. I'm lucky that my partner loves dogs and in particular chihuahuas so I never had this problem, BUT so many people we know are 'cat people' and made fun of us... yet as soon as they saw Coco, they were in love! One of the worst of them even started liking the idea of getting a chihuahua! You never know, your partner may change his mind about dogs. In my experience cat people don't mind chis. 

As for being a bit clueless about how to deal with a puppy, he'll probably need to adjust if he's never had a dog, but I'm sure he'll get it sooner or later.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm sure all will be fine. My partner absolutely dotes on our cat and gets quite dissapointed when the cat doesnt want love and cuddles! I've told him that he'll never have that problem with a dog and to be honest i think that is one of the things that has bought him round to the idea of getting our pup! He likes the idea of having a pet that gets excited to see him and will never turn down cuddles and kisses! lol We'll soon find out


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Winstonsmum said:


> I'm sure all will be fine. My partner absolutely dotes on our cat and gets quite dissapointed when the cat doesnt want love and cuddles! I've told him that he'll never have that problem with a dog and to be honest i think that is one of the things that has bought him round to the idea of getting our pup! He likes the idea of having a pet that gets excited to see him and will never turn down cuddles and kisses! lol We'll soon find out


I have a feeling he'll fall in love with the pup too then!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I hope you will be as lucky as I have been. DH was NOT an animal person. For a couple days I was heartbroken thinking he was going to insist I take our little guy back. Then they bonded. Now, he kisses him! He even finds the occasional potty problem humorous. I NEVER would have believed it. I recommend that, if possible, you give them some time alone together. (Maybe while you pick up groceries or other chore) Good luck and congratulations.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope I'll be that lucky too! Thats a good idea to leave them alone for a few hours together, and i'm sure my partner will be thrilled to get out of having to come food shopping with me 

My partner is a sucker for anything cute, not as much as I am, but still, I think there will be something seriously wrong if he doesnt take one look at our little Chi and be smitten


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

when i got mine, my friend told me it's the best of both worlds, they are so cat like when it comes to cuddling feature lol, but it's still a dog. I'm sure he will be fine and fall in love with your pup. I do agree to not take him until he is vaccinated just to be on the safe side, you never know what could be lurking, just have him read an article on parvo, i'm sure he will agree


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, my husband was mad because I was getting Ike, he did go with me to bring him home and fell in love with him on the way home. I drove and had my husband hold him on the way home and he started talking to him, with in 24 hours he was starting to bond with him. I don't take any of my puppies anywhere until they have all their shots. Congrats!!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

No I wouldn't dare take him anywhere until he has had his vaccinations. I dont think my partner realised what can happen, he knows now after getting a lecture from me  

Winston will be limited to our garden and the two trips he will make to the vets. I can't wait to get out for our daily walks once he's had his vaccinations


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

I remember the day I got my jet. I rang my partner and said I've just got a dog, since we don't live together At the minute. He said "OMG so you got a little rat dog" which quite hurt me but!!!! He is totally smitten now and loves him as much as I do infact if I go to see him with him he gets the hump! Haha x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

My husband refused for years to let me have a chihuahua. Strangely enough I was allowed big dogs which to me are twice the mess, cost and hassle. I even joined a chihuahua rehoming site years ago. One day after a long wait the lady rang me with the offer of an unwanted chihuahua puppy. He wouldn't let me have it. I cried and sulked for days! I never did understand why he wouldn't go along with it. 
Any who, I got my first chi last June after a friend died and left me some money. I don't know if he went along with it this time because I was paying for it or just because I told him I was getting a chi and that was that! (We'd been married a lot longer by that point! Ha!) Seven months later I decided to get number two, I was expecting objections especially as I spent quite a bit of money. I was amused to see him hovering outside the door while I was watching the new puppy on Skype. He was pretending not to be interested. Anyhow, for someone who was so anti he spends more time with them than I do! He will walk straight past me when he gets in from work and fuss the dogs! He loves nothing more than sitting in front of the telly with them both on his lap. He'll say "you dogs are such time wasters" but he totally enjoys it. I will eat my hat if your partner doesn't fall in love. They are such special little dogs you can't help it. My husband will even walk them which I never thought I would see in a million years! Last time we walked through the park a group of guys laughed at him and I heard one say "look at that man and that little dog, that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen!" Didn't put him off though... Rolo and Buttons are 4lbs each and he's 6ft 3! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

The offending husband. Lol
View attachment 27106



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> My husband refused for years to let me have a chihuahua. Strangely enough I was allowed big dogs which to me are twice the mess, cost and hassle. I even joined a chihuahua rehoming site years ago. One day after a long wait the lady rang me with the offer of an unwanted chihuahua puppy. He wouldn't let me have it. I cried and sulked for days! I never did understand why he wouldn't go along with it.
> Any who, I got my first chi last June after a friend died and left me some money. I don't know if he went along with it this time because I was paying for it or just because I told him I was getting a chi and that was that! (We'd been married a lot longer by that point! Ha!) Seven months later I decided to get number two, I was expecting objections especially as I spent quite a bit of money. I was amused to see him hovering outside the door while I was watching the new puppy on Skype. He was pretending not to be interested. Anyhow, for someone who was so anti he spends more time with them than I do! He will walk straight past me when he gets in from work and fuss the dogs! He loves nothing more than sitting in front of the telly with them both on his lap. He'll say "you dogs are such time wasters" but he totally enjoys it. I will eat my hat if your partner doesn't fall in love. They are such special little dogs you can't help it. My husband will even walk them which I never thought I would see in a million years! Last time we walked through the park a group of guys laughed at him and I heard one day "look at that man and that little dog, that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen!" Didn't put him off though... Rolo and Buttons are 4lbs each and he's 6ft 3!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hahhhaaaa, my husband had sad the same about the chi's (i was pretty sure i didn't want one either), I got my first Mia, from i friend had taken another person to see the litter and she was undecided. Came home and told my husband that i was so close to taking her if it wasn't for my older bigger dog i would have. To my surprise he said Sam doesn't have a long time left if i was ever to get another dog i need to get it before she goes because he would just be to hurt and close to it when she passes, So the next day I got her, you should have seen how funny he looked carrying her around petsmart for some new puppy things. My husband is 6foot muscle dude, she looked so small in his arms...LOL, by the time we got home he was in love with her!!!!! So much in love when her mom had another a litter he insisted we get another, a boy this time, which actually turned into 2 boys (he said there are only 2 boys in the litter we cannot split them up !!!! LMAO MEN!!!!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> The offending husband. Lol
> View attachment 27106
> 
> 
> ...


Looks more like the proud daddy!!!!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

cpaoline said:


> hahhhaaaa, my husband had sad the same about the chi's (i was pretty sure i didn't want one either), I got my first Mia, from i friend had taken another person to see the litter and she was undecided. Came home and told my husband that i was so close to taking her if it wasn't for my older bigger dog i would have. To my surprise he said Sam doesn't have a long time left if i was ever to get another dog i need to get it before she goes because he would just be to hurt and close to it when she passes, So the next day I got her, you should have seen how funny he looked carrying her around petsmart for some new puppy things. My husband is 6foot muscle dude, she looked so small in his arms...LOL, by the time we got home he was in love with her!!!!! So much in love when her mom had another a litter he insisted we get another, a boy this time, which actually turned into 2 boys (he said there are only 2 boys in the litter we cannot split them up !!!! LMAO MEN!!!!


They're such klutzes aren't they? Lol. He's just got out of bed, it's 4.30pm here (he works nights). What's the first thing he does?
View attachment 27114

I just took that sneakily with my phone on silent. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

hhhahhaaaa, Mine too, works nights, and the first thing he does is cuddle with them....He even kisses them good bye before me!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

And me! I don't even get a kiss!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

lmao.............


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm trying to upload some pics, of the big guy with the babies


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

haha I love all these stories. Chihuahuas have this ability to make people love them. No one who gets to know one can resist them! My partner's parents used to HATE dogs, but when we got Coco they were completely in love! They cried when she died. Now that we got Lilo, they came to visit and took lots of pictures and whenever they call they ask how she's doing. Chihuahuas change people. LOL


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

coco_little_bear said:


> haha I love all these stories. Chihuahuas have this ability to make people love them. No one who gets to know one can resist them! My partner's parents used to HATE dogs, but when we got Coco they were completely in love! They cried when she died. Now that we got Lilo, they came to visit and took lots of pictures and whenever they call they ask how she's doing. Chihuahuas change people. LOL


You're right, they do! :love4::love4:


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> You're right, they do! :love4::love4:


Day 1 stole his heart, note the look of defeat on his face
View attachment 27122


Sleeping with daddy
View attachment 27130


even sharing breakfast
View attachment 27138


and the boys!!!!
View attachment 27146


View attachment 27154


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Now dog's should not be on the table or eating people food, so i just had to let the fork action slide!
View attachment 27162


Even shares his ice cream !!! (another NO NO)
View attachment 27170


View attachment 27178


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Who ever though a big tattooed freak loving wee little one's, You can image the looks he gets in public with them!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> My husband refused for years to let me have a chihuahua. Strangely enough I was allowed big dogs which to me are twice the mess, cost and hassle. I even joined a chihuahua rehoming site years ago. One day after a long wait the lady rang me with the offer of an unwanted chihuahua puppy. He wouldn't let me have it. I cried and sulked for days! I never did understand why he wouldn't go along with it.
> Any who, I got my first chi last June after a friend died and left me some money. I don't know if he went along with it this time because I was paying for it or just because I told him I was getting a chi and that was that! (We'd been married a lot longer by that point! Ha!) Seven months later I decided to get number two, I was expecting objections especially as I spent quite a bit of money. I was amused to see him hovering outside the door while I was watching the new puppy on Skype. He was pretending not to be interested. Anyhow, for someone who was so anti he spends more time with them than I do! He will walk straight past me when he gets in from work and fuss the dogs! He loves nothing more than sitting in front of the telly with them both on his lap. He'll say "you dogs are such time wasters" but he totally enjoys it. I will eat my hat if your partner doesn't fall in love. They are such special little dogs you can't help it. My husband will even walk them which I never thought I would see in a million years! Last time we walked through the park a group of guys laughed at him and I heard one say "look at that man and that little dog, that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen!" Didn't put him off though... Rolo and Buttons are 4lbs each and he's 6ft 3!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hahaha thats brilliant!! I think mines going to be exactly the same! he has told me point blank he will never ever walk our boy, i'll keep you posted on the day that changes, as I'm sure it will!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I absolutely love your pictures haha!! the eating breakfast one is priceless!! I honestly cant wait to see my partner defeated and admitting he loves our boy! He messaged me earlier saying he had just seen a Winston in the town he is working in and I quote he said "they're not that bad i suppose" haha!! 

I think men will always be harder to come round to the idea as they like the thought of big burly man dogs, but the chi's i have met think that they are big burly man dogs and just have the loveable cuteness to go with it


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

This is our little baby at just under 4 weeks old... how can anyone not love this little guy?!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Winstonsmum said:


> I absolutely love your pictures haha!! the eating breakfast one is priceless!! I honestly cant wait to see my partner defeated and admitting he loves our boy! He messaged me earlier saying he had just seen a Winston in the town he is working in and I quote he said "they're not that bad i suppose" haha!!
> 
> I think men will always be harder to come round to the idea as they like the thought of big burly man dogs, but the chi's i have met think that they are big burly man dogs and just have the loveable cuteness to go with it


I can hear him CRACKING from here!!!!!!!!!!:coolwink:


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Winstonsmum said:


> This is our little baby at just under 4 weeks old... how can anyone not love this little guy?!


aaaaaaawwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!! look at his little face!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Hes changed a lot since that picture, that was 4 weeks ago. The breeder keeps me regularly updated  His little ears are starting to point out now and I can't believe how much they have grown! He's also getting very dominant ginger patches on his legs and nose.... my little stunner


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

It's so exciting!!!!!!!!!!! this is going to be one long week. Do you have any other pics? I just love baby pics


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh yes  I'm a very proud mummy already! 

haha :love7:


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! oh my, I love his coloring, I just wanna eat em up ! Your partner will fall in love fur sure


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Since viewing him, time has gone so slowly! I've had to wait 3 and a half weeks to get him, and it feels like a year!! The house just feels empty, like I need our little Chi in it to make it home


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Awww what a cutie!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I remember the wait, the boys were born August 21, and i had to wait, was the longest 2 months ever!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I can imagine! 4 weeks has been hard enough!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

the husband was impatient, even had me talk my friend into letting us pick them up a day early, poor thing I thought he would burst


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Cathy , I love all those pictures of your husband and the pups!!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Winstonsmum said:


> Oh yes  I'm a very proud mummy already!
> 
> haha :love7:


OMG, what a precious baby!!!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> Cathy , I love all those pictures of your husband and the pups!!!


LOL, thank you, the were originally blackmail pics, but he loves them and doesn't mind my sharing!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Evelyn said:


> OMG, what a precious baby!!!


Thank you! He's my little stunner, just cant wait to get him home!! He's going to be spoilt rotten :love2:


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

My husband IS a cat person, his whole family (uncles, aunts, cousins, parents, grandparents..) have cats. He grew up in a house full of cats, his childhood cat is still alive (19 years old) but he lives with his parents.

Anyhow... I love animals but as pets I particularly love dogs, I have always wanted a chi, hubby agree with the conditions: it should be dear-head and black.

We start looking and found a litter, we went to visit the puppies knowing which one we will take (I wanted a female and there was only one)
Long story short we went there for a female and decided to bring two home with us, why? because hubby fell head over heels for a little black male puppy.
Now they are 1 year old and hubby loves them at least as much as I love them.


----------



## Javier'sMommy (Jan 20, 2013)

My husband always preferred more of a medium sized mutt or cats so when I decided I wanted a chi, he wasn't overly thrilled. He only saw a few photos of Javier before we got him & had a similar "he'll be your dog & your responsibility" attitude. That changed really fast...now, he thinks our little "pookie bear" is the best thing ever. So much so, that when Javier has peed, pooed or marked on him, he shrugged it off & changed clothes. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Cpaoline.... Those pics made my day! What a huge great big soft lump! Lol. I love the ones of him "sharing" dinner!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

hehe sounds like no man can resist the little chi, no matter how hard they want to!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

miuccias said:


> My husband IS a cat person, his whole family (uncles, aunts, cousins, parents, grandparents..) have cats. He grew up in a house full of cats, his childhood cat is still alive (19 years old) but he lives with his parents.
> 
> Anyhow... I love animals but as pets I particularly love dogs, I have always wanted a chi, hubby agree with the conditions: it should be dear-head and black.
> 
> ...


Its the same with my partner! He's always had cats, his mum has 3 and he adores them all! His dad doesnt like dogs so his mum has never had any! Me on the other hand, I've always grown up with black labs! Always loved chi's and one of the things that bought my partner round is how cat like they are in some ways! 8 days to go until we find out! argh the wait is a killer!!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Winstonsmum said:


> Its the same with my partner! He's always had cats, his mum has 3 and he adores them all! His dad doesnt like dogs so his mum has never had any! Me on the other hand, I've always grown up with black labs! Always loved chi's and one of the things that bought my partner round is how cat like they are in some ways! 8 days to go until we find out! argh the wait is a killer!!


I wish you the best! Hope he'll come around, you will let us know what happens.
I think it would be also better for the pup if your partner also cares about him/her (?) but I am sure eventually he will, who can resist chis?


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

I'll definitely keep you updated, might even try and get a cheeky picture of him cuddling Winston as I'm 100% sure thats going to happen  
Its a 2 and half hour drive to pick our pup up so i was thinking of letting him drive there and I'll drive back so he has that couple of hours to interact with Winston and cuddle him. But then again, I'm selfish and wanted to have first cuddles on the way home with our boy hehe!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

My husband was a self professed cat person and even went as far as saying that he didn't like dogs. I think that growing up, he just didn't have any good experiences with dogs and the dogs that his family had were loud and not the best behaved. When we got Odie, he was excited and came with me to pick her up, but I'm sure his excitement was nowhere near mine. I LOVE dogs and all animals in general. 

Fast forward to now and he is in love with Odie and he's said that having her has made him like dogs. Neither of us can imagine our life without her.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Eeee the breeder has sent me a new pic of my baby!! He's stealing my heart  8 days to go!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Put new pictures in a new thread and more people will see it.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh my God so cute!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

What an awesome thread, little Winston is a cutie patootie and so are the
hubbies with their pups! :love2: These pics made my day, so funny & cute.

What is it with guys and cats? :cat: Mine was strictly a cat lover too, you
should see him now...I need to find some pictures, it's hard to believe it's
the same man who didn't even like dogs originally. Now we have 4, take in
rescues and he cuddles, snuggles, walks, feeds, kisses, brushes, loves all
of them.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG! He's so stinkin' adorable!! Oh yeah, your fella doesn't stand a chance! LOL I'm another story of hubby asking me if I "bumped my head" when I told him I was going to bring home a chi. He did not have good childhood experiences with chis, but literally one look at Lulu, and he had been wrapped around her paw from day 1!! She can do no wrong--which she actually never does. Just like the others, she gets the royal greeting when he comes home. He accuses me of pulling her over to my side of the bed instead of leaving her cuddled up beside him. LOL Hey, do ya'll see a pattern of all these big manly men totally smitten with these awesome little critters?


----------



## JessicaLynch (Feb 20, 2013)

My boyfriend was the same way at first he was she's your responsibility you deal with her. At first he stuck with that but when we went back to school he spent more time with her and now he's always cuddling with her after being away at work for a while. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Evelyn said:


> Oh so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Put new pictures in a new thread and more people will see it.


I will do  after bringing him home i'll probably have a hundred photos within a couple of days to share with everyone hehe  hes just sooo darn cute  proud mummy 

Everyones messages on this thread have made me smile soo much! I love seeing everyones other halves completely smitten with their little babies! Its giving me a brighter opinion on my man! Haha


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Wait until u bring him home me and my partner just bought a house together hes never had a dog in his life for the first week or so he wouldnt let them outside or feed them etc now he walks the chis everyday while im at work and while were home hes the one to let them out before me to potty etc lol theyre such lovable cuddle monsters u cant deny them!!!


----------

